# Sound from the engine



## huang (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello, just got a 2017 cruze and there is a sound coming from the engine. Sounds like a grinding sound from the rotors, I don't think it is the rotors and is from the engine. It could be the sound of the turbo. I'm having it checked out by the dealer today. I have warranty so they said they'll fix anything if theres something broken.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Like a coke bottle in the spokes of a bicycle when the motors cold?


----------

